# Delete



## bullseyecali (Jul 31, 2021)

Delete


----------



## Black Sheep 214 (Aug 1, 2021)

If you feel like Target is leading you on and pushing you out, they probably are. Unfortunately, Spot does not seem to be without manipulative liars in leadership, and waving the promotion carrot in front of someone to get them to do the work of a higher position while holding (and being paid at the rate of), a lower position is not unheard of. Promoting to ETL from a TM position is difficult, and signing on as an on demand TM will not likely lead to your becoming an ETL anytime soon. 
Best advice I can give you is take your degree and intern experience and apply for jobs elsewhere, where they will give you the honest feedback that you will need to succeed, since Target obviously isn’t. Sounds like they can’t get their story straight to tell you anything, useful or otherwise. Expecting you to sit on your degree and work on demand for two years “to prove them wrong” will be only the first unrealistic expectation you can expect at Target. If you want to be in retail management, don’t waste two years of your life on the chance that Spot leadership will change their mind, interview at other companies and start with a clean slate. Sorry it didn’t work out for you at Spot. Best of luck to you in your future endeavors.


----------



## NKG (Aug 1, 2021)

Sounds like you are too nice and they don't see you being the type to push a team.


----------



## Hardlinesmaster (Aug 1, 2021)

Welcome!
Apply elsewhere. Spot took you for a ride. The carrot was dangling at you.


----------



## Ashfromoldsite (Aug 1, 2021)

I started at target fresh out of college and worked for them 27 years until this May. My advice is to find something non retail. Retail is not what you will want to be doing in a decade when you’re growing a family. The schedule sucks. Find something different now.


----------



## commiecorvus (Aug 1, 2021)

*Teaching moment:
If you need something done to your thread - msg a mod or hit the report button and let us know that way.
Just deleting your content means someone else is going to have to do that for you.
And if it's not an active thread it's possible nobody will notice for a while.

It also leave us in the tough position of not being able to tell you that we aren't in the habit of deleting threads just cause.
Especially if there are a significant number of answers to it.
Of if I've decided to turn it into a teaching moment.





*


----------



## Dead and Khaki (Aug 1, 2021)

This is why, in some codes of forum etiquette, the first person to reply to a thread is supposed to quote the OP.


----------



## Black Sheep 214 (Aug 1, 2021)

Dead and Khaki said:


> This is why, in some codes of forum etiquette, the first person to reply to a thread is supposed to quote the OP.


Sorry, didn’t know that…🙁 Thanks for the heads up.


----------



## NKG (Aug 1, 2021)

Someone mad we were honest 🤷‍♀️


----------



## happygoth (Aug 1, 2021)

Dead and Khaki said:


> This is why, in some codes of forum etiquette, the first person to reply to a thread is supposed to quote the OP.


Ooh, that's actually a good idea.


----------



## Hardlinesmaster (Aug 1, 2021)

The op was doing the right things. Spot was playing a game with them. I hope they apply at Costco or wegmans.


----------



## NKG (Aug 1, 2021)




----------



## Dead and Khaki (Aug 2, 2021)

Black Sheep 214 said:


> Sorry, didn’t know that…🙁 Thanks for the heads up.


You're good--it's just a custom I've noted on a handful of other forums I visit, not some widespread rule everyone is supposed to know.


----------



## commiecorvus (Aug 2, 2021)

There have been times when I have been tempted to quote and edit the OP to make their post readable.
So many walls of text


----------



## DBZ (Aug 2, 2021)

Dead and Khaki said:


> This is why, in some codes of forum etiquette, the first person to reply to a thread is supposed to quote the OP.



I've actually done this on here  😂


----------



## NKG (Aug 3, 2021)




----------

